

Cryptostocks - elkingtowa
https://cryptostocks.com

======
greenyoda
_" The platforms provides features to publish projects, trade shares in the
projects and pay dividends."_

Is running an unregulated "stock market" legal in the U.S. (or whatever
country this site is based in)? Is buying and selling shares on such a market
legal in the U.S.?

~~~
githulhu
There was something like this a while back that was shut down:
[https://btct.co/](https://btct.co/)

Maybe this is not based in the US though, judging from the British flag on the
language selection.

------
kbaker
Not sure about this one, there are lots of Bitcoin Stock Exchanges of varying
trustworthiness. [1]

Bitcoinstarter is also a more entrenched platform for crowd-funding... [2]

[1]
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Category:Stock_Exchanges](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Category:Stock_Exchanges)

[2] [https://bitcoinstarter.com/](https://bitcoinstarter.com/)

------
infinii
This is no more than a crypto play on crowd funding, under the guise of a
stock market; with effectively no consumer protection mechanisms.

------
kirk21
Also check [http://www.coinnext.com](http://www.coinnext.com)

------
mantrax5
Let's combine the volatility and speculation of the stock market with the
complete lack of regulation and security of the Bitcoin market. What do we
get? A bullshit Voltron, that's what.

